# Alger County roads are off snowmobile trails



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

County roads are off snowmobile trails

MARQUETTE -- The Alger County road commission will not allow county roads to be designated as part of the Upper Peninsula's nearly 3,000 miles of snowmobile trails this winter. Last winter, the commission had allowed the designation along the sides of three county roads while it tried to get landowner permission to link Trail 8 over private property. The commission said liability and safety concerns guided its decision this year, although it is legal to travel along Alger County road shoulders. The commission's ruling means the state will not put Trail 8 on maps and cannot put trail signs along the roads.


----------

